# Shish Kabobs



## DannyTX (May 21, 2011)

Check out these Shis Kabobs.


----------



## bbquzz (May 21, 2011)

Nice lookin' K-Bobs D!


----------



## BigAL (May 21, 2011)

Looks great, gotta love k-bobs!  Did you marinade?


----------



## cookking (May 21, 2011)

Got some zukes and squash growing in the garden and when it's ready I know what I'm doing with it! That looks very nice! Well done!


----------



## DannyTX (May 21, 2011)

BigAL said:
			
		

> Looks great, gotta love k-bobs!  Did you marinade?


My wife did a marinade with Good Seasons Italian dressing mix, which uses olive oil and vinager.


----------



## muddave (May 21, 2011)

Looks outstanding!!!!!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 21, 2011)

Love Good Seasons, awsome on veggies, Kabobs lookin real good


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2011)

Nice looking kabobs!


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 22, 2011)

You definitely put the shish in those kabobs. Must have tasted fantastic.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 22, 2011)

Looks perfect to me !


----------



## bknox (May 23, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 23, 2011)

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------

